# TESTS FOR COLONIC INERTIA!!??



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I have to be tested to confirm I have colonic inertia. I believe one has to do a defocography and manometry and sitz marker test. Does anyone know if there are other tests that require being done.I am also in very extreme pain 24/7 and dependend on senna and cascara laxaives. One cannot do the test taking laxatives and have to stop about 3 days before and 5 days during the study. My problem is the pain is so incredible I can barely survive. I cant eat, hardly drink or move after only two days. Any suggestions on how one can ease the pain or tolerate it with such pain and dependence on laxatives. I have spent years trying to reduce the laxatives but land up far, far worse off.Please help someone - would really appreciate it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hangin, Just wanted to see how you are doing now?







BQ


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks for asking. Went to the surgeon yesterday and I have to do a sitz marker test which means abruptly stopping laxatives (ouch)







and I dont have a clue what to eat that wont hurt so badly, knowing that I wont be able to "go". I am so afraid of the pain, build up, gas, pressure etc. Hopefully not taking laxatives may decrease pain, however the doc believes tons of nerve damage has occured due probably to the senna laxatives.I am so scared. Trying to find soothing non gassy non bloating food to eat which however will probably be binding. But who cares, I guess, I'm going to be constipated, I may as well not hurt tooo much.


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I have the same test coming up next week and I'm dreading it. I have to stop the milk of mag and enemas. I'm going to have my mom come to help with the baby while hubby is at work and use a heating pad a LOT. That helps a little. I will also be lying down during that time. Good luck. I wish I had some good advice.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Wish, you too huh? Well I'll send good stuff to both of you then. You two really oughtta keep in touch with eachother and compare notes. And what a comfort to know, someone else knows exactly what it feels like to go thru this.







I've got ya both covered.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope you guys are doing ok.Still keeping you both in my thoughts.BQ


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

BQ,Thanks for your support, it really means a lot to me. I sent you a PM.WishIcouldgo,How did your tests go. I did the sitzmarker test and all 24 are still there all along the ascending, transverse and a few starting at the descending but mainly the ascending.Problem is now I cant go at all, tried colonics, laxatives etc and I am more constipated than ever and the pain is horrific. I did go one tiny bit and it hurt so bad, now I am afraid to go again ... I just cant win.It seems that I will probably have surgery within the next couple of weeks max.Please let me know how you are doing.Take care.  I'll send you a PM.


----------

